# My sparkly new mani.



## CarolfromTX (Aug 10, 2020)

My daughter does my nails every Sunday.  No salon needed. Her side gig is selling Colorstreet nail strips. These are real nail polish but it goes on already dry!! And it’s not expensive at all. This mani is actually made up of three different sets. The white is covered with a glitter and the accent nail is from a third set. If you can’t get out to a salon, or even if you can, these are the way to go. PM me for more info. This mani will probably last two weeks. Longer if I’d remember to wear gloves when I do the dishes!!


----------

